# Composite Decking problem



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I know this is only a quasi-woodworking subject, but I need some input and i know this is almost always a good source.

I'm building a deck for someone. The customer wants composite decking, which I have never worked with and, frankly, don't like much.

The decking has grooves down each side and it is secured to the joists with a special T-shaped thing that fits in the grooves and is screwed to the joist between each piece of decking.

When everything is in place I cannot tighten down the screws because my driver will not fit between the pieces of decking. The screws are #1 square drive. The problem is that the shoulders of the driver tip are not deep enough.

Is there a special driver tip for this? Am I not suppose to tighten them down?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rich, I wish I could help for the numerous times you have helped me and others, but I've never worked with the stuff. At least this post will put you back to the top of the forum list (hopefully). Good Luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A one piece driver should fit down in there. You must be using a magnetic with a replaceable tip???


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I guess we would need to know what type of fasteners you have. Tigerclaw, Invis - ifast, Kreg, etc.

Mcfeelys has all sort of drivers, but you know that. Pictures maybe?


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Kreg makes a setup for decking. I don't know if it can be used for the composite or not.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Most of them you screw down and slide the next piece on to the ones you just installed and then repeat. I've never had any that you have to screw in between the pieces. If your having trouble with just the open side then all you need is a longer bit.


----------



## taoist (Jul 31, 2011)

The only "hidden" fastening system I ever seen on a deck is 1. the Kreg jig for decks where the fasteners are hidden between the decking planks and 2. A system that is screwed from underneath where the planks cross the joists.
With the Kreg system each plank is secured before the next one is installed next to it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with Jim, that you usually put down one piece, screw it in place, then slide the next one in and screw it down etc etc.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Rich,

Check out Tiger Claws. I actually helped design some of these product so I am totally plugging it. I don't work for the company anymore but try these. They work allot better than the junk you are using. Plus they are able to take allot me upheaval loading. I can send the research report if you want 

Tiger Claws:
http://deckfastener.com/pages/products.asp

The TC-G may work, but call them and ask for Dave Martel. Tell them that Mike Lepelstat sent you.
800-518-3569


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I too agree with Jim. All the times I put down that type of decking, I screwed down one piece and then slid the next piece tight under the clips. Good luck, Rich.

Cheers!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

My problem is solved and I feel a little stupid.

The T-type hold-downs come with a bad of screws. In the bag of screws are a couple of driver tips that work perfectly. I just didn't notice them initially.

Thanks for all the efforts to help.

Rich


----------

